# Einmal Knast, immer Knast?



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Mir ist heute morgen beim Frühstück folgendes Thema bei Spiegel Online aufgefallen:

http://www.spiegel.d...norama/justiz/0,1518,747639,00.html



> *Sicherungsverwahrung*
> 
> *Alptraum Freiheit*
> *Jürgen B. hat 41 Jahre lang in derselben Zelle gesessen. Nach dem Urteil des Europäischen Gerichtshofs für Menschenrechte verlässt er nun die JVA Tegel - weil er muss, nicht weil er will. Für ihn ist es der Alptraum.*
> ...



Nachdem also der EU Menschenrechtshof entschieden hat, dass da von der Justiz im Grunde Mist gebaut wurde, "dürfen" diese Menschen raus aus dem Knast.
Problem ist nur, dass sie schon völlig verwahrlost und alt sind, wo sich natürlich sofort die Frage stellt, ob sich das denn überhaupt noch "lohnt". Zumal ja die Insassen selbst betonen, dass sie gar nicht rauswollen.

Feste Regeln und Alltäglichen Rhythmus an den sie sich gewöhnt haben - jetzt in so einem Alter und völlig ohne Perspektive alles aufgeben?

Da frage ich mich, was ist eigentlich bei dem EUMRH los, dass die auf so eine hirnverbrannte Idee kommen?
Nichts gegen die gesetzlichen Grundlagen - selbstverständlich ist es völlig in Ordnung hier die Fehler der Justiz nachträglich festzustellen. Aber objektiv ist es doch schon fast blanker Hohn gegenüber den Knastinsassen, sie jetzt in die "freie Wildbahn" zu entlassen. Das sind laut Artikel Leute die in ihrem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Geldautomaten gesehen haben. Wir sprechen hier von Insassen, die seit über 40 (!!!) Jahren sitzen.

Da müssen meiner Meinung nach Ausnahmeregeln her. Die Leute in ihrem Rhythmus belassen. Ihren Alltag weiterleben lassen - auch wenn es teilweise nur eine Scheinwelt ist, so ist es doch moralischer.
IMO müsste auch die Rückfallquote sehr hoch sein, da die logische Konsequenz ja wäre einfach wieder ein verbrechen zu begehen damit man wieder eingebuchtet wird.

Was denkt ihr? *Was ist in diesem Fall die Moral?* Einfach ins Leben zurückwerfen, egal wo sie landen?
Weiter im Knast lassen, der Menschen willen?

Eure Meinungen zum Thema würden mich mal interessieren. Und ich wär froh wenn das Geflame à la "Knastis sind doch alle selber schuld, sollen sie doch vermodern" ausbleibt.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. Februar 2011)

Naja,das gleiche Problem haben ja auch die Amis, bei denen die Knastis immer wieder das Gesetz brechen, um wieder in den "Genuss" des Gefängnisslebens zu kommen.

Ich denk mal, wenn man 41 Jahre im Knast war, kennt man nichts mehr anderes, aber wenn er raus muss, warum nicht?

im Gefängniss kostet er mehr als aus dem Gefängniss.


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> im Gefängniss kostet er mehr als aus dem Gefängniss.



Auch wenn dieser Satz echt hart ist, er is richtig und das wird auch ein Punkt sein, wo sich die Gesetzgeber immer wieder drauf berufen werden.

Aber was ist die Alternative? In eine Resozialisations Anstalt packen? Ich geh davon aus, dass ein einfacherer Bewährungshelfer sich hier die Zähne dran ausbeißen wird, da muss schon etwas einflussreicheres kommen.

Und da wäre man wieder im Kosten Punkt. Wenn man davon ausgeht, dass tatsächlich ein Verbrecher dieser Art nach 41 Jahren im Gefängniss wieder in eine Gesellschaft hineinfinden soll, dann bedarf es einiges an Hilfe und das wird nicht grade günstig. 

Aber im Gefängnis behalten kann auch keine Idee sein, das halte ich für falsch. Es beansprucht eine Menge an Geld und an Platz (es wird bei einem "freiwilligen" Aufenthalt nicht bei einem Einzelfall bleiben) und wer weiß ob man sich da noch auf die Leute konzentrieren kann, welche wirklich Hilfe nötig haben und sie auch in Anspruch nehmen wollen.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, den Typen würde ich sowieso nicht wieder freilassen, sowas gehört weggesperrt oder, wie in Amerika, getötet.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Februar 2011)

"Jürgen B. tötete erneut. Er erwürgte Ingrid J., damals 29 Jahre alt, tötete auch deren fünfjährigen Sohn Frank und verging sich an dessen Leiche. " 
Wenn ich sowas lese, dann können viele froh sein daß ich nix zu entscheiden habe - bin ja sehr friedfertig im Leben aber bei solchen Taten würd ich gern ein Sniper sein mit der Lizenz zum Töten....dann hätte sich das Thema erledigt...


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, dann können viele froh sein daß ich nix zu entscheiden habe - bin ja sehr friedfertig im Leben aber bei solchen Taten würd ich gern ein Sniper sein mit der Lizenz zum Töten....dann hätte sich das Thema erledigt...



OOT: Wenn schon Lizens zum Töten dann doch kein Feiger Sniper. Dann gäbs bei mir ne Schrotflinte.

Back to Topic: Todesstrafe ist ja bei uns hier (leider?) nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> *Was ist in diesem Fall die Moral?*



bissl OT: Das ist in unser heutigen Gesellschaft eindeutig die absolut falsche Frage. Die einzige Frage die heute noch zählt ist ob ein Vorhaben wirtschaftlich ist oder nicht. Wer schert sich denn noch wirklich um Moral?


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> bissl OT: Das ist in unser heutigen Gesellschaft eindeutig die absolut falsche Frage. Die einzige Frage die heute noch zählt ist ob ein Vorhaben wirtschaftlich ist oder nicht. Wer schert sich denn noch wirklich um Moral?




Die Allerwenigsten. Ich glaub bei sowas gibts zwar immer ne Ethik Kommision aber die sind entweder so alt, dass sie fast tot sind oder sie sind bestochen^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube, über die Todesstrafe müssen wir hier nicht diskutieren - ein zweischneidiges Schwert und ein schwieriges Thema.

Was den Fall angeht: Schon vor Jahren hab ich mal was gelesen, dass Männer, die (auch hier in Deutschland, da muss man nicht bis in die USA gehen) nach jahrelangen Haftstrafen entlassen wurden, kaum ein paar Tage danach wieder eine Straftat begangen haben, nur um wieder im Gefängnis zu landen. Teilweise sind das ja auch ehemals Obdachlose, die nie einen geregelten Tagesablauf, drei Mahlzeiten am Tag und ein warmes Bett für sich alleine hatten. Und wenn ich 20 und mehr (in dem Falle ja 41) Jahre so gut wie jegliche alltägliche Entscheidung in meinem Leben abgenommen bekommen würde, hätte ich danach auch große Probleme, mich wieder auf meine eigenen Füße zu stellen.

Weiter im Knast lassen ist meiner Meinung nach keine große Alternative - und auch nicht der Sinn eines Gefängnisses. Die Menschen einfach rauszulassen, nach so vielen Jahren, allerdings ebenfalls nicht. Ich bin der Meinung, gerade bei langjährigen Gefängnisinsassen (ohne angrenzende Sicherheitsverwahrung, sprich mit Chancen auf Entlassung) muss man früh ansetzen. Nicht erst ein, zwei Jahre vor der Entlassung mit der "Resozialisierung" anfangen, sondern direkt - und verpflichtend. Ich könnte mir da eine Art "Kurssystem" vorstellen: Häftlinge mit 5 oder mehr Jahren Haft müssen - zusätzlich zu psychologischer Betreuung - an verschiedenen Kursen teilnehmen und auch kleinere Prüfungen meistern - eine Bewerbung schreiben, einen (gespielten) Behördengang erledigen, Bewerbungsgespräche führen. Natürlich müssen die Häftlinge in diesen Kursen auch über veränderte Bedingungen, zum Beispiel was Wohngeld oder ALGII angeht, informiert werden und vielleicht sogar kleine Tests ablegen. Bei erfolgreich abgelegten Kursen bekommt der Häftling beispielsweise einen Freigang oder Privilegien (ja, meiner Meinung nach sind das Privilegien) wie einen Fernseher oder CD-Player genehmigt. Die Freigänge werden dann spätestens im letzten Haftjahr im Rahmen des Kurssystems zur Regelmäßigkeit, um auch weitere Behördengänge oder auch Bewerbungsgespräche zu absolvieren. Denn meiner Meinung nach beginnt die Resozialisierung beim Haftantritt und der Insasse darf nicht vergessen, dass es auch ein Leben außerhalb des Gefängnisses gibt, zu dem er irgendwann zurückfinden muss.
Das wäre vermutlich auch kostengünstiger als einen rückfällig gewordenen ehemaligen Gefangenen erneut jahrelang "durchzufüttern".

Nur ein kleines "Hirngespinst" von mir und vielleicht gibt es sowas auch schon und ist erfolglos, aber zumindest mal ein besserer Ansatz als Leute einfach zu entlassen oder sie im Gefängnis zu behalten.

Natürlich ist es jetzt ein Problem, dass die Rechtslage hier bis zum Urteil des EU-Menschenrechts-Gerichtshofs wohl etwas schwammig war. Allerdings lässt sich hier auch über den grundsätzlichen Sinn der Sicherheitsverwahrung streiten - wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass ein Mensch, der zweimal brutal gemordet hat - einmal sogar während eines Hafturlaubs - sich den Rest seines Lebens strafrechtlich nichts mehr zu schulden kommen lässt? Meiner Meinung nach recht niedrig. Wer einen Mord (nicht Totschlag im Affekt, sondern einen brutalen Mord wie der Mann im Beitrag) begeht, hat meines Erachtens eine Grenze überschritten und würde es auch wieder tun. Denn ein solcher Mensch ist sich sehr wohl im Klaren darüber, was er tut und dass das, was er getan hat, falsch war - sonst wäre er vermutlich für unzurechnungsfähig erklärt worden.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Die Allerwenigsten.



Genau deshalb habe ich die Frage gestellt denn mich interessiert es im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen sehr wohl. 

Das Thema Todesstrafe wollte ich auch nicht diskutieren, war aber irgendwie klar dass irgendjemand es anschneidet. ^^

@schneemaus
finde deine Ansätze richtig gut. Problem ist wohl nur wieder die hier angesprochene Geldfrage.
Und da stellt sich *mir *die Frage: Wieviel Geld ist uns die Erhaltung von Moral und Menschenwürde wert?

Denn hier geht es im Grunde genommen um nichts anderes.
Es kostet sicherlich weniger, jemandem einfach die Kugel zu geben anstatt sein u.U. krankhaftes Verhalten, etwaige Störungen oder psychische Erkrankungen über Monate, sogar Jahre, zu behandeln.
Nur wenn gerade das wissenschaftlich erwiesenermaßen der Grund für bestimmte Straftaten ist, sollte es sich der Staat gerade dann nicht etwas mehr kosten lassen um Menschen zu resozialisieren?

Ist der Preis zur Erhaltung des Lebens eines Einzelnen zu hoch?


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2011)

Eines der größeren Probleme ist wohl auch das Kostenmanagement und das Controlling. Ich hab da nicht so sehr viel Ahnung von, krieg das aber bei meinem Vater sehr gut mit, der im Finanzwesen arbeitet und auch Controllingaufgaben übernimmt. Er arbeitet in einer japanischen Firma - dort gibt es "100-Jahres-Pläne" - unter einem Jahr fangen die nicht mit Kostenplanung an. Natürlich gibt es auch Quartals- und Monatspläne, aber eine Quartalskostenaufstellung kann schonmal recht hoch sein - die Jahres- oder 5-Jahres-Aufstellung hingegen durch die Investitionen im bestimmten Quartal eben niedriger als ohne die Investition.

Mein Vater meinte mal, dass hier in Deutschland immer mehr amerikanische Controlling-Verhältnisse entstehen: Kosten für ein Quartal so niedrig wie möglich halten. Dass dadurch in einem längeren Zeitraum mehr Kosten entstehen, ist dann nicht so wichtig. Er hat drüber geredet, als wir uns über das Thema Straßenbau unterhalten haben: Hier auf dem Land sehen die Straßen schon seit Jahren aus wie bessere Feldwege. Jeden Winter wird es natürlich schlimmer - aber anstatt die Straße einmal komplett zu machen und dadurch in darauf folgenden Jahren Kosten zu sparen, wird immer nur ein bisschen ausgebessert, um die momentanen Kosten so gering wie möglich zu halten.

Was ich damit sagen will: Eine Therapie/dieses "Kurssystem" mag auf den ersten Blick kostenintensiv sein - spart aber deutlich mehr Kosten ein, wenn die Strafgefangenen nicht rückfällig werden. und genau da sind wir beim Problem der Gesellschaft, alles muss jetzt und sofort günstig sein - weit vorrausschauend denkt doch kaum noch jemand.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Februar 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Todesstrafe ist ja bei uns hier (leider?) nicht erlaubt.



Ich persönlich bin ausgesprochen froh, dass bei Menschenrechten keine Ausnahmen gemacht werden.


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das Thema Todesstrafe wollte ich auch nicht diskutieren, war aber irgendwie klar dass irgendjemand es anschneidet. ^^



Thema Todesstrafe muss angeschnitten werden, auch wenn es hier keinen Sinn macht das zu diskutieren, sollte doch jeder für sich mal Gedanken darüber machen ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.



Konov schrieb:


> Und da stellt sich *mir *die Frage: Wieviel Geld ist uns die Erhaltung von Moral und Menschenwürde wert?
> 
> Denn hier geht es im Grunde genommen um nichts anderes.
> 
> ...



Klar hast du Recht, will ich gar nicht anzweifeln, nur ob eine Regierung das tut ist ungewiss. Ich denke es gibt genügen Resozialisationsmöglichkeiten oder Optionen (wie auch von Schneemaus genannt), aber es wird nicht durchgesetzt und das ist das Problem. 

Von einer Lösung auf dem Papier werden wir niemals etwas haben, aber wenn nur drum herum geredet wird, dann wird sich auch nichts ändern.

Konkretisiert wird von der Politik erst wenn was passiert, das war meist so.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Februar 2011)

@Topic:
Betreutes Wohnen. Punkt.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Thema Todesstrafe muss angeschnitten werden, auch wenn es hier keinen Sinn macht das zu diskutieren, sollte doch jeder für sich mal Gedanken darüber machen ob es Sinn macht oder nicht.



Wir hatten das hier im Buffed Forum nur schon geschätzte 100 mal diskutiert und es ist logischerweise nie zu einem Ergebnis gekommen sondern zu Threadschließungen und das wollte ich vermeiden. 




Lakor schrieb:


> Ich denke es gibt genügen Resozialisationsmöglichkeiten oder Optionen (wie auch von Schneemaus genannt), aber es wird nicht durchgesetzt und das ist das Problem.




Richtig - die Möglichkeiten wären theoretisch da, aber es wird nicht umgesetzt und das liegt sicher an den Kosten.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Februar 2011)

na gut, wenn wir mal meine erste Meinung über solche Menschen außenvorlassen, dann stelle ich mir die Frage: dieser Typ kommt nach 41 Jahren frei und wohnt z.B. nun plötzlich in meiner Straße. Da würd ich ja n Herzkasper kriegen ! Ergo muß da was anderes passieren. Der Ansatz von Schneemaus ist ja nett, doch ich glaube nicht durchführbar. Wobei man gucken müßte: was kostet der Monat pro Insasse im Knast und könnte man für ähnliche Kosten eine Art "betreutes Wohnen" durchführen ? Das wichtigste ist, daß die Person da mitmacht und es WILL. Ich sag mal: es wird so viel Geld für sinnlose Aktionen verwendet, da wird man die Bürger durchaus für so eine Sache begeistern können. Zumal es immer wieder mal vorkommt, daß Straftäter rückfällig werden und die Gesellschaft dann empört ist. Da so ein Konzept vorstellen könnte auf breite Zustimmung stoßen. Denn was will der normale Bürger / ich: daß solche Täter eben NICHT wieder frei herumlaufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

Die Diskussion bitte sachlich lassen. Solche Posts wie mit dem Bolzenschussgerät gehören hier nicht her und wurden entfernt.


----------



## spectrumizer (28. Februar 2011)

Angesichts der fehlenden Sozialisierung und der verschobenen Moralansichten der Insassen, finde ich es auch verantwortungslos, solche Leute nach zig Jahren wieder auf die Menschheit loszulassen. Meine Prognose: Ein Großteil der Leute wird früher oder später rückfällig. Sei es, um wieder einzuwandern oder weil der Trieb zu stark ist. Und wenn es dann die nächsten Betroffenen gibt und die nächsten Kinder verschwunden sind, wird die empörte Bevölkerung wieder auf die Unfähigkeit der Justiz schimpfen und Gerechtigkeit fordern.

Und dann sind wir wieder da, wo wir jetzt sind: Was ist wichtiger? Die "Menschenrechte" von Straftätern zu respektieren oder die Menschenrechte von Kindern und deren Familien, die solchen Leuten zum Opfer fallen?

Meine Meinung: Als die Straftaten passiert sind, haben sich die Täter auch wenig um Moral geschert und das Leben von Menschen und ganzer Familien für den Rest ihrer Tage ge- oder gar zerstört. Ich würde solche Leute für kein Geld der Welt wieder auf freien Fuß setzen. Das ist doch wie einen leidenschaftlichen Esser, der eine strikte Diät einhalten muss, in ein Gourmetrestaurant zu setzen, ihm die leckersten Speisen aufzutischen und ihm zu verbieten, davon zu kosten.

Und auch wenn es vielleicht hart klingt, aber da fände ich die Todesstrafe für solche Härtefälle humaner, moralischer und gerechter, als sie in einem so verwarlosten Zustand wieder in die Gesellschaft zu schicken.



Konov schrieb:


> [....] auch wenn es teilweise nur eine Scheinwelt ist [...]


Und du glaubst, du lebst in der realen Welt, Neo?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Februar 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ein Großteil der Leute wird früher oder später rückfällig. Sei es, um wieder einzuwandern oder weil der Trieb zu stark ist. Und wenn es dann die nächsten Betroffenen gibt und die nächsten Kinder verschwunden sind, wird die empörte Bevölkerung wieder auf die Unfähigkeit der Justiz schimpfen und Gerechtigkeit fordern.



So ne Aussage allgemein für den "Großteil" der Straftäter zu treffen halte ich für sehr riskant. Ich bin der Meinung jeder hat eine zweite Chance verdient. Wenn man seine Strafe abgesessen hat, hat man seine Strafe abgesessen und für seine Taten gebüßt. Danach ist man ein freier Mensch. Wenn nun aber ein Straftäter von sich selbst aussagt, er seie der Gesellschaft nicht gewachsen und WILL nicht in sie "entlassen" werden, dann sollte man diesen Wunsch respektieren und ihm seine "zweite Chance" nicht aufzwingen...das geht sonst garantiert arg nach hinten los.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Und du glaubst, du lebst in der realen Welt, Neo?




Was ich meinte war, dass solche Knastinsassen sicherlich einfach eine völlig falsche oder gar keine Sicht über die Welt außerhalb des Knasts haben.
Im Knast zu sitzen und weder vom Internet noch von den ganzen anderen technischen Errungenschaften der letzten 40 Jahre etwas zu wissen, ist natürlich sehr weltfremd und würde sicherlich keine positive Wirkung auf die ehemaligen Häftlinge haben. Solche Menschen werden bestimmt von den neuen Dingen erdrückt, wenn sie raus kommen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2011)

Da verwechselt ihr etwas. Ihr diskutiert hier über den Sinn von Sicherungsverwahrung, aber der EGMR hat Recht. Kohl hob die damalige Sicherungsverwahrungshöchstdauer von 10 Jahren anno 98 auf, insofern galt "lebenslänglich" bei nicht mehr resozialisierungsfähigen Tätern tatsächlich lebenslänglich. Problem dabei ist, dass es das Rückwirkungsverbot gibt, welches regelt, dass eine Tat zum Tatzeitpunkt klar mit einer bestimmten Strafe bedroht sein muss; die Tat, die jene Täter vor 98 begingen, waren maximal mit 15 + 10 Jahren Sicherheitsverwahrung bedroht. Daher MÜSSEN diese Häftlinge aus rechtlichen Gesichtspunkten nach 10 Jahren Sicherheitsverwahrung entlassen werden. Genau das prangert der EGMR an, weil die Regierung und leider auch die Justiz verfassung- und menschenrechtliche Bestimmungen ignoriert hatte.

Ansonsten gibt eine eine schöne Theorie in der Kriminologie, der ich mich anschließe. Diese sagt im Kern aus, dass man immer versuchen muss, den Täter zuerst abzuschrecken, dann zu resozialisieren und - wenn alle Stricke reißen - ihn unschädlich machen, was unter Todesstrafe oder eben lebenslange Haft bei uns gegeben ist. Problem sind vermutlich eher Gutachter, die einen Täter nicht angemessen prüfen und beurteilen.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Februar 2011)

Die die nicht raus wollen und draussen in Freiheit vor die Hunde gehen sollten sich und der Menschheit einen Gefallen tun... und sich erhängen.

Wer so lange im Gefängnis war, saß da sicher nicht ohne Grund. Also ich will so einen nicht in meiner Nähe haben... Rehabilitation hin oder her.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Die die nicht raus wollen und draussen in Freiheit vor die Hunde gehen sollten sich und der Menschheit einen Gefallen tun... und sich erhängen.
> 
> Wer so lange im Gefängnis war, saß da sicher nicht ohne Grund. Also ich will so einen nicht in meiner Nähe haben... Rehabilitation hin oder her.



Traurig.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Traurig.


Traurig ist es Kinder oder andere Menschen einfach mal zu töten oder sie zu vergewaltigen...mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.

Die Typen leiden? Gut so!


----------



## Shaila (28. Februar 2011)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Traurig ist es Kinder oder andere Menschen einfach mal zu töten oder sie zu vergewaltigen...mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.



Du stellst dich auf die gleiche Stufe, wenn du diesen Menschen das Recht zu leben absprichst. Natürlich ist es nachvollziehbar, dass Niemand solche Leute neben sich haben möchte. Die Taten, welche von ihnen zum Teil begangen wurden sind grausam, aber ich sage es nochmal: Man darf ihnen deshalb nicht das Recht absprechen, zu leben. Es hat jeder eine 2. Chance verdient. Das diese Leute dann für immer verachtet werden, damit müssen sie dann nun mal klar kommen. Außerdem wäre es für mich eine viel schlimmere Strafe in dem Gewissen zu existieren, etwas getan zu haben, was ich auf ewig bereuen werde und auch nicht wieder gut machen kann. Wenn, dann sollte man sie eben wegsperren, aber auf keinen Fall auf diese Art und Weiße anfangen.

Was das Thema betrifft, so finde ich das ziemlich schwer, sich dort festzulegen. Ich denke das kommt dann auch immer auf die einzelnen Fälle an. Wenn ein Täter nun nicht in die Freiheit will, auch weil er Angst vor sich selbst hat, dann sollte man diesen Menschen auch nicht in die Freiheit entlassen. Es wäre verantwortungslos und falsch.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

Ich kann auch sagen, solche Leute wie dich will ich auch nicht in meiner Gegend haben Pot.

Die Täter haben ihre Strafe abgesessen. Und weil damals zum Urteilsspruch die anschließende Sicherungsverwahrung nicht angeordnet wurde ist die nachträgliche Anordnung halt rechtswidrig.

Eventuell ist das Problem ja auch bei den JVA zu suchen. Sie tun vielleicht nicht genug für die soziale Integration der Täter.


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Eventuell ist das Problem ja auch bei den JVA zu suchen. Sie tun *ganz sicher* nicht genug für die soziale Integration der Täter.



Ich hab mir mal die Freiheit genommen deinen Post zu korrigieren 

Ich denke dass bei einer vernünftigen Resozialisation die Rückfall Quote, sowie die "Ich will aber zurück ins Gefängnis" Quote viel geringer sein müsste. 

Ich weiß persönlich nicht wie es in JVAs zugeht, aber wenn man auch nur dem Hauch von diversen Medien Berichten glauben schenken darf, dann bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nicht mehr sowas wie eine Desozialisation wäre.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2011)

Bei Pot sieht man gut das Rechtsempfinden der Menschen, welches eigentlich gar nicht vorhanden ist. 

Ein gutes Beispiel ist ja folgendes: Jemand wird wegen sexuellen Missbrauchs von Kindern angezeigt, aber er wird erwiesenermaßen freigesprochen. Dieser Jemand kann sich nie wieder irgendwo wieder blicken lassen, weil er überall der Kinderf*cker bleiben wird, gutes Beispiel ist da Michael Jackson.


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Februar 2011)

Hm früher habe ich auch gedacht, daß alle eine 2.Chance bekommen sollen und war sehr viel - liberaler - eingestellt. Doch nun mit 2 Blagen zu Hause habe ich mich da verändert - ich KANN es einfach nicht verstehen wie jemand solche Straftaten begehen kann wie der Fall hier. Es wurden Leben anderer zerstört und auch die Leben der Angehörigen. Es ist nicht wiedergutzumachen. 41 Jahre Gefängnis können das auch nicht wettmachen. Natürlich dürfen Menschen nicht über Menschenleben richten, doch ich entdecke mich selbst dabei, wie ich solchen bösen Menschen nur den Tod wünsche. Das war früher nicht so (hach bin ja schon soo alt mit Mitte 30)...auf jeden Fall will wohl keiner daß solche Leute wieder frei herumlaufen, das steht außer Frage. Und wenn der Gefangene selbst nicht raus möchte, dann sollte man ihn keinesfalls "rausschmeißen"...


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Und wenn der Gefangene selbst nicht raus möchte, dann sollte man ihn keinesfalls "rausschmeißen"...


Dafür gibt es aber keine rechtliche Grundlage. Auch wenn er sagt, er will freiwillig bleiben, die JVA *muss* ihn entlassen. Sie verstoßen sonst gegen das Urteil des EGMR. Und ein Verstoß dagegen, ist nicht wirklich ratsam.

Korrektur:
Die nachträgliche Verlängerung der Sicherungsverwahrung ist nicht rechtens. (Gerade nochmal im Urteil nachgesehen)


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Februar 2011)

> Jürgen B. tötete erneut. Er erwürgte Ingrid J., damals 29 Jahre alt, tötete auch deren fünfjährigen Sohn Frank und verging sich an dessen Leiche.



Prangert mich moralisch an aber ich vermisse in Deutschland die Todesstrafe.

Was will der Deutsche Staat sonst machen?
Freilassen. Ok. Bedeutet aber weiterer finanzieller Aufwand für den Staat.
Im Gefängnis wie auch immer behalten. Kostet sowieso.
Betreutes Wohnen(sozusagen eine Sicherheitsverwahrung aber in einem Haus mit anderen Straftätern, mehr Freiheit bla bla bla). Kostet auch.

Ich weiß nicht wie so die Userschaft hier denkt, aber diese "Kuscheljustiz" ist in DE völlig fehl am Platz.

"Die armen Kinderschänder uhuhuhuhu."
"Die armen Mörder uhuhuhu."

usw.


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Prangert mich moralisch an aber ich vermisse in Deutschland die Todesstrafe.
> 
> Was will der Deutsche Staat sonst machen?
> Freilassen. Ok. Bedeutet aber weiterer finanzieller Aufwand für den Staat.
> ...



Du hast ja gewissermaßen Recht. Auch mir kommt das grade zu mir genommene Mittagessen wieder hoch wenn ich sowas nur lese. Nur da stellt sich wieder die moralische Frage:

Dürfen wir Menschen tatsächlich ihre Würde nehmen wenn sie dies auch getan haben? Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn?

Diese Debatte ist endlos lang, und nicht nur schon auf Grund der Tatsache unlösbar da man nicht weiß ob ein Täter überhaupt der Täter ist und, selbst wenn er es ist, ob er rückfällig wird.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Prangert mich moralisch an aber ich vermisse in Deutschland die Todesstrafe.



Jup und daraus ergibt sich ein wunderbarer Lawineneffekt.
Todesstrafe -> Stammzellenforschung -> Folter
Es ist ja zum Wohl vieler !
Und irgendwann werden deine Freunde, Familie, Kinder wegen eines blossen Verdachts unter Folter gestellt und geben unter Schmerzen ein falsches Geständnis ab.
Ja die Todesstrafe ist ein super Ding...


----------



## Jester (28. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Prangert mich moralisch an aber ich vermisse in Deutschland die Todesstrafe.



Schön, wie du Jahrhunderte der Moral- und Ethikentwicklung und die daraus resultierenden Menschenrechte einfach so ignoriest und dich schreiend vor Glück im Schlamm der Barbaren suhlen willst. 

Soviel zu der Todesstrafen-Diskussion.


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Jup und daraus ergibt sich ein wunderbarer Lawineneffekt.
> Todesstrafe -> Stammzellenforschung -> Folter



Also ohne mich groß äußern zur wollen sag ich nur, dass du Stammzellenforschung und Folter ja wohl kaum auf eine Stufe stellen kannst. Klar ist Stammzellenforschung kontrovers aber ja wohl kaum mit Folter zu verbinden. Abgesehen davon hat es mit dem Thread nicht viel zu tun.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie so die Userschaft hier denkt, aber diese "Kuscheljustiz" ist in DE völlig fehl am Platz.


Was heißt hier Kuscheljustiz? Wenn zum Zeitpunkt der Verurteilung ein Strafmaß verhängt wird, und an dieses Strafmaß die Sicherungsverwahrung angeordnet wird ist das ok.

Was nicht ok ist, nach mehr als 15 Jahren sich immer noch auf ein Gutachten zu berufen, was zu dem Strafmaß geführt hat und sagen: "He, den sperren wir einfach weiter weg."

Hier mal der Link zu dem Urteil vom EGMR: http://cmiskp.echr.coe.int/tkp197/view.asp?action=html&documentId=860014&portal=hbkm&source=externalbydocnumber&table=F69A27FD8FB86142BF01C1166DEA398649

Hier haben Gesetzgeber und Justiz einfach vollkommen geschlafen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Februar 2011)

Lakor schrieb:


> Also ohne mich groß äußern zur wollen sag ich nur, dass du Stammzellenforschung und Folter ja wohl kaum auf eine Stufe stellen kannst. Klar ist Stammzellenforschung kontrovers aber ja wohl kaum mit Folter zu verbinden. Abgesehen davon hat es mit dem Thread nicht viel zu tun.



Die direkte Verbindung zwischen den Themen ist eine Missachtung der Menschenrechte.
Im Endeffekt ist es Mord und für mich durchaus auf eine Stufe zu stellen mit Folter.

Aber das Thema Stammzellenforschung würde hier eh nur ausarten deswegen lassen wir das Thema am besten


----------



## Potpotom (28. Februar 2011)

Dummes Gequatsche.... Strafe abgesessen. Aha. Leute... die haben Menschen ermordet, vergewaltigt und Sachen angetan über die man nicht einmal nachdenken möchte. Und übrigens, spreche ich ihnen nicht das Recht zu leben ab - lernt lesen!


----------



## MrBlaki (28. Februar 2011)

Wer Vergewaltigt und/oder Mordet hat sein Recht in der Gesellschaft zu leben verwirkt und gehört für immer hinter Gittern.
Meine Meinung, es ist einfach schon zu oft passiert das "geheilte" rückfällig geworden sind und wieder eine Straftat begehen.
Ich will nicht abstreiten das man alle resozialisieren kann, aber es ist einfach ein zu großes Risiko einen Mörder oder Vergewaltiger freizulassen und dann zu sehen was passiert.
Die Kostenfrage ist sicherlich auch noch eine große Geschichte, nur dumm das die Sicherheitsverwahrung weniger kostet als 3-4 Beamte die den Straftäter dauerhaft überwachen.


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Aber das Thema Stammzellenforschung würde hier eh nur ausarten deswegen lassen wir das Thema am besten



Besser ist das, sonst kommt die Diskussion wann ein Embryo ein Mensch ist und das wäre hier echt zu viel des Guten. Denke das Thema lösen wir morgen, erstmal finden wir jetzt hier ne tolle Lösung (ganz bestimmt).

Urteil hin oder her, ich denke bei akuter Gefahr ist es durchaus berechtigt Sicherheitsverwahrung anzuordnen. Natürlich kann es zu Fehlern kommen, aber das ist immer möglich. Und ich gehe bei Sicherheitsverwahrung nicht von "in dubio pro reo" aus, sondern im Gegenteil. 

Wer einmal eine schlimme Strafe begangen hat und sich im Gefängnis nicht gut verhält der muss mit den Konsequenzen zu rechnen haben. Auch lebenslänglich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. Februar 2011)

Nun sind wir auf Bild-Niveau angekommen. Wenn wir in Deutschland die Todesstrafe wiedereinführen (was übrigens allein schon durch das GG nicht machbar ist), können wir auch gleich Dieben die Hand abhacken.

Übrigens: Kuscheljustiz gibt es für Vergewaltiger oder Kindermörder sicher nicht. Diese gehen in 10-15 Jahren Knast durch die pure Hölle durch ihre Mitinsassen. Zurecht natürlich. Was ist die Folge? Sie kapseln sich allein in ihrer Zelle ab und sind unauffällig - zack sind sie draußen wegen guter Führung. Das Problem liegt häufig in den JVA selbst und an deren Gutachtern.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

So, langsam reichts. Wenn hier noch einer die Todesstrafe für gut befindet mach ich hier zu, da es weit am Thema vorbei geht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Prangert mich moralisch an aber ich vermisse in Deutschland die Todesstrafe.
> 
> Was will der Deutsche Staat sonst machen?
> Freilassen. Ok. Bedeutet aber weiterer finanzieller Aufwand für den Staat.
> ...



Weißt du überhaupt für was für eine unnötige schei*e du alles steuern zahlst? Und dann beschwert man sich über die kosten die ein Straftäter verursachen würde wenn er im gefängnis bleibt weil er selber sagt er ist nicht "reif" für die Gesellschaft? 

*Da bleibt mir echt die Spucke weg...


*


----------



## Potpotom (28. Februar 2011)

Ja genau, bevor man andere Meinungen zulässt, lieber schnell absperren. Widerstrebt das der Nettiquette oder ist das deine eigene Willkür?


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2011)

Wenn es um die Todesstrafe geht, stellt sich mir immer wieder die gleiche Frage:

Wenn Mord moralisch verwerflich ist und ein Mörder eine Hemmschwelle übertreten hat, die Resozialisierung unmöglich macht, was ist dann mit denen, die über seine Hinrichtung entscheiden und sie vollstrecken? Ist Mord mit juristischer Befugnis in irgendeiner Form besser? Im Totenschein des Opfers steht "Tötungsdelikt", in dem des hingerichteten Täters ebenfalls. Mord bleibt Mord.

Zeugt es nicht von Doppelmoral, Mord mit Mord zu vergelten? Oder wollen wir uns an der Bibel orientieren und wieder nach dem Prinzip "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" leben?


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> So, langsam reichts. Wenn hier noch einer die Todesstrafe für gut befindet mach ich hier zu, da es weit am Thema vorbei geht.



Die Demokratie wird hier ja richtig ausgeprägt "gelebt".
Ein Hoch auf die freie Meinungsäußerung.

back 2 topic

Alles nur "Gutmenschen" hier, wie denkt ihr fühlt sich die Mutter ihrer ermordeten Tochter/Sohnes?
"Och ach ja, der Mörder hatte bestimmt ne schwierige Kindheit.Das passt schon."

Lächerlich manche Gedankengänge hier, würde jemand meinem Kind so etwas antun ich wüsste was ich machen würde.
Auch wenn ich die Konsequenzen zu tragen hätte, mir wäre es das Wert.

Nunja aber nun auf den JVA Gefangenen zurückzukommen.

Er wird nun halt freigelassen, er sitzt jetzt da in seiner vom Staat finanzierten 1 Zimmer Wohnung und hat als einzigste Beschäftigung das Rauchen und den Fernseher.
Keine Familie.
Keine Freunde.
Keine wirklich rosige Zukunft.

Was denkt man sich dann wird er tun?
Wohl versuchen wieder in die Isolation, den Knast zurückzukehren.

Und wie passiert das?
Richtig eine Straftat muss her.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

Pot, wenn die Diskussion meilenweit am eigentlichen Thema vorbei geht und selbst nach dem Hinweis zum Thema zurück zu kommen, die Diskussion weiter am Thema vorbei geht, kann ich schon abschließen.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Pot, wenn die Diskussion meilenweit am eigentlichen Thema vorbei geht und selbst nach dem Hinweis zum Thema zurück zu kommen, die Diskussion weiter am Thema vorbei geht, kann ich schon abschließen.


Mal ernsthaft, findest du wirklich dass das meilenweit am Thema vorbeigeht? Ich meine, beide Themen sind doch so dicht miteinander verwachsen, ob man sie nun gut findet oder nicht.

Todesstrafe geht meiner Meinung nach garnicht... aber, sind wir ehrlich, mit ihr gäbe es die ganze Diskussion um die Sicherheitsverwahrung garnicht.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Pot, wenn die Diskussion meilenweit am eigentlichen Thema vorbei geht und selbst nach dem Hinweis zum Thema zurück zu kommen, die Diskussion weiter am Thema vorbei geht, kann ich schon abschließen.



Ich finde nicht dass die Disskusion am Thema vorbei geht. Ich halte die Ansicht von Pot und seinen Befürwörtern auch für absolut verwerflich....aber deswegen schon wieder den ganzen thread zu closen und somit der community die möglichkeit nehmen über ein spannendes und offensichtlich disskusionbedürftiges thema zu reden ist falsch. Aber gewohnt ists man leider von buffed moderatoren...


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Todesstrafe geht, stellt sich mir immer wieder die gleiche Frage:
> 
> Wenn Mord moralisch verwerflich ist und ein Mörder eine Hemmschwelle übertreten hat, die Resozialisierung unmöglich macht, was ist dann mit denen, die über seine Hinrichtung entscheiden und sie vollstrecken? Ist Mord mit juristischer Befugnis in irgendeiner Form besser? Zeugt es nicht von Doppelmoral, Mord mit Mord zu vergelten? Oder wollen wir uns an der Bibel orientieren und wieder nach dem Prinzip "Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn" leben?



Da hättest mich gleich zitieren können .

Aber das mit der Menschenwürde ist sowieso so eine Sache.

Wie bereits angesprochen hat ein Kinderschänder im Gefängnis kein schönes Leben, also nicht mal so ein bisschen. 

Das ganze wird zwar nicht legitimiert, aber wirklich unterbunden wird es auch nicht. Ob aus Willkür, Unfähigkeit oder Kostengründen, wer weiß. 

Die Sache ist, man weiß nie, wie hart eine Bestrafung wirklich ist. Ich würde mich bei sowas gern an den simpelsten Utilitarismus von Bentham halten (wem das jetzt nichts sagt, Mehr Nutzen als Leid schaffen). Bei Verbrechern ist dies aber sehr zwiespältig, denn mit der Inhaftierung schafft man ihnen schon oft mehr Leid als der Gesellschaft nutzen. 

Dies ist selbstverständlich nicht immer der Fall, aber ich könnte mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es vorkommt. Grundlegend, bevor man also die Sicherheitsverwahrung überdenkt und anzweifelt, sollte man sich überhaupt erstmal über den Sinn der Bestrafung und ihre Durchführung klar werden, das ganze ist nämlich oft mehr als "nur" wegsperren.


----------



## kaepteniglo (28. Februar 2011)

Wisst ihr noch worum es eigentlich geht? Es geht nicht darum, was das "korrekte" Strafmaß für diese Täter ist, sondern darum:


> Was denkt ihr? Was ist in diesem Fall die Moral? Einfach ins Leben zurückwerfen, egal wo sie landen?
> Weiter im Knast lassen, der Menschen willen?



Und die Todesstrafe ist echt nicht das Thema hier.

PS: buffed.de ist immer noch ein MMO-Forum und kein Polit-Forum.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Weißt du überhaupt für was für eine unnötige schei*e du alles steuern zahlst? Und dann beschwert man sich über die kosten die ein Straftäter verursachen würde wenn er im gefängnis bleibt weil er selber sagt er ist nicht "reif" für die Gesellschaft?
> 
> *Da bleibt mir echt die Spucke weg...
> 
> ...



Er verursacht so oder so Kosten, draußen wie drinne.



> Was denkt ihr? Was ist in diesem Fall die Moral? Einfach ins Leben zurückwerfen, egal wo sie landen?
> Weiter im Knast lassen, der Menschen willen?



Im Knast lassen.
Er hatte seine Chance, hat sie beim Freigang verhauen nun bleibt er bis ans Lebensende im Knast.
Er will es so.
Und die anderen auch.

Draußen gäbe es nur wieder ein Kollateralopfer.
Dann lieber die "Paar" &#8364; und im Gegenzug retten wir irgendwo in Deutschland jemandem das Leben.


----------



## Potpotom (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wisst ihr noch worum es eigentlich geht? Es geht nicht darum, was das "korrekte" Strafmaß für diese Täter ist, sondern darum:
> 
> 
> Und die Todesstrafe ist echt nicht das Thema hier.
> ...


Seit wann muss der Threadersteller denn jede einzelne und mögliche Frage direkt mit angeben? Das Thema um die Todesstrafe entwickelt sich halt aus der Diskussion, was wir davon halten, herraus.


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die Demokratie wird hier ja richtig ausgeprägt "gelebt".
> Ein Hoch auf die freie Meinungsäußerung.
> 
> Alles nur "Gutmenschen" hier, wie denkt ihr fühlt sich die Mutter ihrer ermordeten Tochter/Sohnes?
> ...



Du kritisierst Mangel an freier Meinungsäußerung, bezeichnest aber Ansichten, die deinen nicht entsprechen, als lächerlich? Etwas widersprüchlich, wie ich finde. Zudem ist ein Kritiker der Todesstrafe nicht automatisch jemand, der Gewalttaten verharmlost und Täter nicht lebenslänglich hinter Gitter sehen möchte. 
Aber Mord mit Mord zu vergelten ist einfach ein Widerspruch an sich.

Mehr sage ich dazu nicht, das Thema eskaliert ja eh wieder.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> PS: buffed.de ist immer noch ein MMO-Forum und kein Polit-Forum.



Und deswegen gibts einen Themen Bereich mit "Gott und die Welt" in dem über Haare färben bishin zu Essgewohnheiten und Hausaufgabenhilfe wirklich ALLLES disskutiert werden darf ausser politische Themen?

PS: spar dir solche kommentare!


----------



## Lakor (28. Februar 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wisst ihr noch worum es eigentlich geht? Es geht nicht darum, was das "korrekte" Strafmaß für diese Täter ist, sondern darum:
> 
> 
> Und die Todesstrafe ist echt nicht das Thema hier.
> ...



Sollte man als Moderator nicht froh sein mal etwas anspruchsvolleres zu lesen als: OMG BLIZZ HAT MEIEN KLASE SCHON WIEDER NERFT?!?!!?!?1111ßß1

Aber bevor dass hier in einer Flamerei endet die keiner wirklich gewinnen kann, sollte man echt mal zum Thema an sich zurückkehren.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass viele Leute es verdient hätten eine Bestrafung (das in die Welt werfen) nach der Bestrafung zu erhalten. Allerdings sollte doch gewährleistet sein, dass kein anderer in dem Fall zu Schaden kommt und das ist nicht immer möglich. Wie vorhin angesprochen wurde, es kann nicht Sinn der Sache sein eine Straftat zu begehen nur um wieder ins Gefängnis zu kommen. 

Vielleicht sollte man (und das ist nur zu 50% ernst zu nehmen) die Leute vor die Wahl stellen: Geschlossene psychatrische Anstalt oder Freiheit. Dann hätten die Leute die sich echt nicht ins Leben trauen etwas wo sie bleiben können (was aber, so vermute ich, schlechter ist als der Knast) und der Rest würde es sich vielleicht überlegen und sich tatsächlich sozialisieren.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Und deswegen gibts einen Themen Bereich mit "Gott und die Welt" in dem über Haare färben bishin zu Essgewohnheiten und Hausaufgabenhilfe wirklich ALLLES disskutiert werden darf ausser politische Themen?
> 
> PS: spar dir solche kommentare!



exakt

Und ich glaub man sollte hier echt ma zu machen, ist doch eh nur noch Todesstrafendiskussion/Modgebashe


----------



## Azus (28. Februar 2011)

ICH BIN FÜR DIE TODESSTRAFE!!!  wenn ich aufn wochenmarkt stehen würde und einer würd von meinem stand ein apfel klauen will ich schon das er hingerichtet wird


----------



## Shaila (28. Februar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Die Demokratie wird hier ja richtig ausgeprägt "gelebt".
> Ein Hoch auf die freie Meinungsäußerung.



Zunächst einmal ist es lächerlich, dies auf ein Forum zu übertragen. Dann gibt es noch zu sagen, dass die Demokratie dort aufhört, wo die Toleranz oder auch die Menschenrechte aufhören zu gelten. Es gibt einfach Dinge in der Welt, die mit einer Demokratie nicht zu vereinbaren sind. Dinge, die man nach unserem "Wertesystem" nicht tolerieren kann. Demnach kann es darüber auch überhaupt keine Abstimmung im Sinne einer Demokratie geben. Die Todesstrafe zählt ebenfalls zu diesen Punkten. Sie hängt zusammen mit einem ewig langem Kampf, an dessen Ende die Menschenrechte erst entstanden sind. Man kann das jetzt nicht einfach so mir nichts dir nichts über den Haufen werfen.

Es ist sogar sehr gut, dass dies im Gesetz so festgehalten wird, denn es schützt uns vor zu voreiligen Entscheidungen. Man hat sich schon etwas dabei gedacht. Wir sind immer noch Menschen, keine Tiere. Wir sollten nicht nach dem "Wie du mir, so ich dir" - Prinzip handeln. Das wäre falsch und unverantwortungsvoll. Man muss doch einmal überlegen, was uns Menschen überhaupt als Menschen auszeichnet. Die Todesstrafe wäre ein riesiger Schritt in die (schlechtere) Vergangenheit.

Darüber hinaus ist das nun mal das Buffedforum und wenn die Moderation hier sagt, sie wollen die und die Diskusionen nicht, dann muss man das eben respektieren. Ich finde es zwar auch schade, da ich solche Diskussionen gerade am Interessantesten finde, dennoch muss man es eben aktzeptieren. Das hier ist schließlich kein "Staatsforum" (Gibts sowas überhaupt?). Das Forum gehört buffed, also dürfen die auch entscheiden, was hier stehen darf und was nicht.

Wobei ich mir auch die Frage stelle, wieso so Themen hier z.B. dann gleich zugemacht werden sollen, wenn man mal ein wenig vom Thema abkommt, was in meinen Augen eigentlich unabdingbar ist? Und wenn sich Disskusionen mal im Kreis drehen finde ich es auch nicht schlimm. Nur wenn dann Flames kommen, dann kann ich eine Schließung auch nachvollziehen.


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2011)

Falathrim schrieb:


> exakt
> 
> Und ich glaub man sollte hier echt ma zu machen, ist doch eh nur noch Todesstrafendiskussion/Modgebashe



Herrgott, genau das wollte ich vermeiden als ich das Thema erstellt hab.

Nun hört halt mal auf - die Todesstrafen Debatte kann sowieso nicht gelöst werden, weil man unendliche Zeit darüber debattieren würde mit Pro und Kontra Argumenten.


Worum es geht ist die Situation der Insassen, die nach draußen in eine Welt geschmissen werden, in der sie völlig überfordert sein werden.
Und mit einer Begleitperson der JVA einen Kaffee trinken gehen (wie im Artikel beschrieben), wird die Häftlinge wohl kaum resozialisieren.

Das sind viel tiefgreifende Probleme, um die sich da gekümmert werden muss.


----------



## Firun (28. Februar 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Herrgott, genau das wollte ich vermeiden als ich das Thema erstellt hab.
> 
> Nun hört halt mal auf - die Todesstrafen Debatte kann sowieso nicht gelöst werden, weil man unendliche Zeit darüber debattieren würde mit Pro und Kontra Argumenten.
> 
> ...



Moderation: Wenn ihr schon nicht auf den Morderator hört dann hört bitte auf den TE sonst werde ich hier leider willkürlich die Meinungsfreiheit einschränken müssen und diesen aus der Spur gelaufenen Thread schließen.

Außerdem sollten hier einige User Wissen das wir keine Politischen und Religösen Themen im Forum dulden, die Todesstrafe ist in Deutschland Verboten , man muss nicht über was wäre wenn diskutieren wenn es nicht mal das Thema des Threads ist.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (28. Februar 2011)

Taja aber das ist eben das Problem.
Man schickt sie raus und sie bekommen Probleme. Vor dem Knast, werden sie aber auch Geld kosten, denn sie müssen ja betreut werden. Gerade nach solch einer Langen Zeit. Die Frage ist halt eben nur, lässt man ihn die Option selbst zu entscheiden.

An sich ist der Knast kein Ort zum Leben. Sondern ein Ort in den man seine Strafe absitzt und da wir ja kein Unrechtsstaat sind, sondern im groben Rechtsstaat mit allen seinen Vor- und Nachteilen. So haben unsere Gefangenen rechte und damit sollten sie auch gewisse Dinge tun dürfen. Gibt ja paar Optionen im Knast, damit man halt net nur tristen Alltag hat.

Eine Art Übergangsphase wäre auch eine Lösung. Das man ihn 1-2 Jahre gibt. Wo sie auch zurück kommen können, eine Art Wohnraum und alltag im Knast haben. Aber an sich Freigang. So das sie eben etwas mehr selbst entscheiden können und sich daran gewöhnen. Aber sie müssen nicht, sie können auch ganz raus gehen und können halt mit einem Betreuer reden. Der für sie da ist, damit sie gerade Behördengänge und Wohnungssuche bewältigen können. Dinge wie Jobsuche, Anmelden für alle Dinge, Krankenkasse etc. Das man halt bissel Rücksicht nimmt, aber sie nicht völlig bemuttert. Sie sind ja auch Erwachsen und so sollten sie behandelt werden. Sie sind ja Geistig keine Idioten oder Kinder. Aber man sollte ihn dennoch helfen und sie nicht vollständig ins Kalte Wasser werfen. Wer es aber will, kann natürlich. Das sollte dann jedem Frei stehen. Aber wenn diese Übergangsphase weg ist, ist sie weg. Denn Frei ist Frei und der Knast ist ja keine Wohnung auf Zeit, sondern eine Art Anstalt. In der man eben Verbrechern, die Chance gibt über alles nach zu denken. Es soll ja kein Wohnraum sein, wenn man vom Alltag genug hat oder ein Ort wo man sich halt vor der Welt versteckt. Sondern es soll eine Strafe sein, in den Knast zu gehen. Aber eben nicht unmenschlich. Sondern wirklich eine Strafe, man ist jetzt ein Gefangener und das hat eben Gründen.
Daher sie müssen raus, da sie dort nicht mehr hingehören. Doch sollte man ihn eben einen Übergang ermöglichen. Natürlich kostet es Geld. Aber das kostet es ja so oder so.


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2011)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Und deswegen gibts einen Themen Bereich mit "Gott und die Welt" in dem über Haare färben bishin zu Essgewohnheiten und Hausaufgabenhilfe wirklich ALLLES disskutiert werden darf ausser politische Themen?
> 
> PS: spar dir solche kommentare!



Falsch - Spar dir solche Kommentare. Der Moderationshinweis kommt nicht von ungefähr, ist zu berücksichtigen und beruht auf Erfahrungen wegen genau auf dem, was im Thread auch passiert ist. Ich wollte es erst offen lassen, aber nach dem dreisten Kommentar ist der Thread zu.


----------

